# High end surf rods



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

What are some brand names of higher end surf rods, what their approx. length and cost may be, and do you think they are worth their money? I realize everyone has different opinions of what high and medium and low end prices may be, my most expensive surf rods ran me around $300 which I think is plenty, so what's out there for more than $300? ,and again are they worth it?, thanks,...pop.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

way too vague a post
got to narrow it down some


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Can't get any better then a Ugly Stick .


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

poppop1 said:


> What are some brand names of higher end surf rods, what their approx. length and cost may be, and do you think they are worth their money? I realize everyone has different opinions of what high and medium and low end prices may be, my most expensive surf rods ran me around $300 which I think is plenty, so what's out there for more than $300? ,and again are they worth it?, thanks,...pop.


ZZIPLEX - Not worth the money in my opinion, cost up to $700 for factory rods.

https://www.gerrysfishing.com/sea-fishing-rods-zziplex-rods.irc

Pardon the link.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Conventional or Spinning?
What fish will you be fishing for, and the tripe do surf fishing will you be doing?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Spinning rods, 10' to 13'. He will probably want at least one heaver, but most rods rated below 8 ozs. Surf fishing mostly at OBX, Buxton, Frisco and Hatteras, some at North Topsail Beach, NC..


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Forgot to mention the kind of fish, he uses a fish finder rig, hoping for a over slot red, shark, etc., not so much pan fish with a double drop rig.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Custom or factory?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Custom or factory??, either would be fine. Jollymon, I hear you on the ugly stick, I have one!


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you are thinking about spending that much money you would be better contacting Tommy Farmer and taking some lessons. I don't know how much performance the average guy gets moving from a $300 rod to a $700 rod. Just my 2c.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

PierRat4Life said:


> ZZIPLEX - Not worth the money in my opinion, cost up to $700 for factory rods.
> 
> https://www.gerrysfishing.com/sea-fishing-rods-zziplex-rods.irc
> 
> Pardon the link.


Thanks PierRat4Life, that's one name,''ZZiplex''.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the Diawa Ballistic casting rod. I am a short and over weight 63 year old. Bad shoulders and a bad knee. This rod feels great to me casting and fighting a fish. And being a three piece rod helps also. It is a factory rod and is A bit over 400 I think.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

PierRat4Life said:


> ZZIPLEX - Not worth the money in my opinion, cost up to $700 for factory rods.
> 
> https://www.gerrysfishing.com/sea-fishing-rods-zziplex-rods.irc
> 
> Pardon the link.


Have you ever fished one?
Ballistics are excellent rods for the money, very light weight. If your friend has money to spend customs go as far as he wants. A full set of top of the line guides can run close to 300+.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

don brinson said:


> I like the Diawa Ballistic casting rod. I am a short and over weight 63 year old. Bad shoulders and a bad knee. This rod feels great to me casting and fighting a fish. And being a three piece rod helps also. It is a factory rod and is A bit over 400 I think.


Thanks Don. Did you get your house at Topsail and your little red car squared away?, still at Topsail?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

House is fine, Mini is now scrape.
Drove home on Thursday, driving through all the flood devastated areas inland for miles and miles, just heart breaking.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

NC KingFisher said:


> Have you ever fished one?
> Ballistics are excellent rods for the money, very light weight. If your friend has money to spend customs go as far as he wants. A full set of top of the line guides can run close to 300+.


I have never used or even held any high price rods. I started this post because I want to buy my two sons a good surf rod before I'm underground. If I went with a custom, should each of my sons actually hold the blank to determine where the reel seat would go? My oldest son likes Frisco and Hatteras areas, likes driving on the beach finding different fishing areas, 20 yrs. ago I bought some sinker slides at Hatteras Jacks, I think they built custom rods, any other builders in that area. I have been to Joe Moore's in Avon a few years back but I didn't ask about customs. Thanks for the info,...pop.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

What do your boys like to fish for? If your looking for drum rods there is CTS , Vega, Rod geeks, Century, Cast pro, and I like Rainshadow. Out of those I own several cast pro rods and love them. Tommy has a second generation line in the works that's supposed to be a whole new blank construction that I'm looking forward to. I have thrown cts rods and there a great rod just haven't bought one because of the 70/30 split. I have an older rainshadow 1508 that goes on about every trip, not the nicest I have but probably my favorite. At 5'10" I like a 31" reel seat , I believe center of chest to center of palm with arm extended to be how the reel seat is determined.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I have CTS S8, CCP, and Daiwa Ballistics. My S8's, 3-6oz & 5-8oz, are a dream to cast and very light weight. They are wrapped spinning. My CCP 8-12 oz? is very nice to cast and fish with. But I'm unable to load the rod to it's full potential as I am short and thin. It's wrapped conventional. I have one of each size of the Daiwa Saltiga Ballistics, all factory rods. They are decent all around rods and cast and fish well. My only knock on them is that when fished with a conventional reel the line rubs the blank between either the 1st and 2nd guide or the 2nd and 3rd guide. I forget which one. They can be used spinning or casting. Out of the 3 the CTS is my favorite for spinning reels while the CCP is my favorite for casting. The Ballistics are my "loaners" when someone needs to borrow a rod.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Benji said:


> What do your boys like to fish for? If your looking for drum rods there is CTS , Vega, Rod geeks, Century, Cast pro, and I like Rainshadow. Out of those I own several cast pro rods and love them. Tommy has a second generation line in the works that's supposed to be a whole new blank construction that I'm looking forward to. I have thrown cts rods and there a great rod just haven't bought one because of the 70/30 split. I have an older rainshadow 1508 that goes on about every trip, not the nicest I have but probably my favorite. At 5'10" I like a 31" reel seat , I believe center of chest to center of palm with arm extended to be how the reel seat is determined.


Yes we fish mostly fish finder rigs for drum. So are most CTS rods a 70/30 split?, and thanks for that reel seat info.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

mbg60 said:


> I have CTS S8, CCP, and Daiwa Ballistics. My S8's, 3-6oz & 5-8oz, are a dream to cast and very light weight. They are wrapped spinning. My CCP 8-12 oz? is very nice to cast and fish with. But I'm unable to load the rod to it's full potential as I am short and thin. It's wrapped conventional. I have one of each size of the Daiwa Saltiga Ballistics, all factory rods. They are decent all around rods and cast and fish well. My only knock on them is that when fished with a conventional reel the line rubs the blank between either the 1st and 2nd guide or the 2nd and 3rd guide. I forget which one. They can be used spinning or casting. Out of the 3 the CTS is my favorite for spinning reels while the CCP is my favorite for casting. The Ballistics are my "loaners" when someone needs to borrow a rod.


Thanks, you have a nice collection of rods! I'd be happy if someone handed me a Ballistic to use, my loaner's ( and sometimes still use) are Silstar. Had a young fellow helping me bale hay years ago telling me about his $700 surf rod and I asked him the brand and he said Silstar, I didn't say anything.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

poppop1 said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > What do your boys like to fish for? If your looking for drum rods there is CTS , Vega, Rod geeks, Century, Cast pro, and I like Rainshadow. Out of those I own several cast pro rods and love them. Tommy has a second generation line in the works that's supposed to be a whole new blank construction that I'm looking forward to. I have thrown cts rods and there a great rod just haven't bought one because of the 70/30 split. I have an older rainshadow 1508 that goes on about every trip, not the nicest I have but probably my favorite. At 5'10" I like a 31" reel seat , I believe center of chest to center of palm with arm extended to be how the reel seat is determined.
> ...


The s7 1305 and 1306 are, and those are the popular models. Nick at TW's sells pre built and custom built cts rods.


----------



## sawgrass (Sep 12, 2018)

Benji said:


> What do your boys like to fish for? If your looking for drum rods there is CTS , Vega, Rod geeks, Century, Cast pro, and I like Rainshadow. Out of those I own several cast pro rods and love them. Tommy has a second generation line in the works that's supposed to be a whole new blank construction that I'm looking forward to. I have thrown cts rods and there a great rod just haven't bought one because of the 70/30 split. I have an older rainshadow 1508 that goes on about every trip, not the nicest I have but probably my favorite. At 5'10" I like a 31" reel seat , I believe center of chest to center of palm with arm extended to be how the reel seat is determined.


I am a Rainshadow man myself...
View attachment 58263

Get a custom what you want
Lou Caruso wrapped mine


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I never understood spending $500 to soak bait, but that’s me. Some guys just need to feel like they have the best equipment available and that’s fine. Spend what you can afford and buy what makes you happy.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Joe Moore has several new Akios rods out now. Has a great new drum rod called the Black Rhino. He can customize any of the new rods to your liking. Good luck with your choice. Scott


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

I was also looking to upgrade my equipment last year. Got to throw a few different rods and went with The Carolina cast pro. The CTS was the lightest of the bunch, felt great but the 70/30 split made transportation an issue. Tommy’s rods cast great and handle big drum and sharks well. Haven’t handled the new Akios rods Joe Moore sells but reviews sound great.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

phillyguy said:


> I never understood spending $500 to soak bait, but that’s me. Some guys just need to feel like they have the best equipment available and that’s fine. Spend what you can afford and buy what makes you happy.


because the guy that can get the bait out the farthest usually catch the most fish drum fishing


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Gupster33 said:


> I was also looking to upgrade my equipment last year. Got to throw a few different rods and went with The Carolina cast pro. The CTS was the lightest of the bunch, felt great but the 70/30 split made transportation an issue. Tommy’s rods cast great and handle big drum and sharks well. Haven’t handled the new Akios rods Joe Moore sells but reviews sound great.


CTS has 3 piece rods.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> because the guy that can get the bait out the farthest usually catch the most fish drum fishing


I realize that, but how much of casting distance is the rod, and how much is the guy casting it? If you give a really good caster a $500 Century and an equally rated $120 Penn Battalion, how much difference in distance is there going to be? I’m asking because I don’t know, not to be a wise guy.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

phillyguy said:


> I realize that, but how much of casting distance is the rod, and how much is the guy casting it? If you give a really good caster a $500 Century and an equally rated $120 Penn Battalion, how much difference in distance is there going to be? I’m asking because I don’t know, not to be a wise guy.


8 and bait the difference will 20-30 yards further out with a Century which are on the North end of $500 with a Penn Fathom or a Steigler.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

phillyguy said:


> I never understood spending $500 to soak bait, but that’s me. Some guys just need to feel like they have the best equipment available and that’s fine. Spend what you can afford and buy what makes you happy.


Only an OBX Drum fisherman would understand.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Only an OBX Drum fisherman would understand.


Now that a smile on my face cause I got a couple right close to that amount. I usually fish alone and nobody sees my rods but me


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

why does a golfer have expensive golf clubs?
why does a photographer have expensive cameras?
why does a surfer have expensive boards?
why does anyone have expensive things?
life is too short to fish with junk


----------



## Tom Coffey (Oct 4, 2018)

St. Croix Mojo series


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom Coffey said:


> St. Croix Mojo series


every one likes what they like. And guys up north may like them for bass, but the mojo is not ideal for a 8 n bait rod. Low rider guides are for spinning reels with braid, that's what most people use them for. It's not a dual purpose guide, the spine of the rod is aligned to be a spinning rod. Also the tip top and top 3 guides are so small a shock knot doesn't pass through easily. So you will never get the most potential out of the rod with a casting reel unless you have it rebuilt. I've seen Penn battalion's out cast them side by side every time.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry Tom didn't realize that was your first post welcome to pier and surf.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey poppop1

Check out these: http://floridasurftackle.com/Florida_Surf_Angler.php

I don't own one, but casted with a friends and boy, it was a sweet casting rod!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Benji said:


> every one likes what they like. And guys up north may like them for bass, but the mojo is not ideal for a 8 n bait rod. Low rider guides are for spinning reels with braid, that's what most people use them for. It's not a dual purpose guide, the spine of the rod is aligned to be a spinning rod. Also the tip top and top 3 guides are so small a shock knot doesn't pass through easily. So you will never get the most potential out of the rod with a casting reel unless you have it rebuilt. I've seen Penn battalion's out cast them side by side every time.


not many guys who fish bass off the surf pluggin even use them much anymore, they were hyped up for a short period but quickly died off. The mojo lineup sucks in my opinion based off the ones I've tried.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > every one likes what they like. And guys up north may like them for bass, but the mojo is not ideal for a 8 n bait rod. Low rider guides are for spinning reels with braid, that's what most people use them for. It's not a dual purpose guide, the spine of the rod is aligned to be a spinning rod. Also the tip top and top 3 guides are so small a shock knot doesn't pass through easily. So you will never get the most potential out of the rod with a casting reel unless you have it rebuilt. I've seen Penn battalion's out cast them side by side every time.
> ...


imo every st croix rod I've held in the past 10 years has sucked.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Fatback said:


> Hey poppop1
> 
> Check out these: http://floridasurftackle.com/Florida_Surf_Angler.php
> 
> I don't own one, but casted with a friends and boy, it was a sweet casting rod!


Hey thanks, another brand I never heard of, nice looking, thanks for all the pics. How is the tarpon fishing off the surf?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Benji said:


> imo every st croix rod I've held in the past 10 years has sucked.


can't argue that either. I had a base model triumph which I guess was ok for the price. My buddy has the new version 10'6 legend and it sucks too I think after trying it.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

surfchunker said:


> because the guy that can get the bait out the farthest usually catch the most fish drum fishing


I fish SC and GA beaches because they are close. 

I have a Tommy Farmer 3-6 and a 40405 Balistic. 

If you can't reach'um you can't catch'um. 

I went last Sunday to Tybee Island and just about caught my limit of 12"+ blue fish. 

I caught all but one on the 13ft Tommy Farmer rod. I caught at least 50 fish from 7:00 AM to 12:30 PM and did not see another person hook up. 

Nobody else at the beach had that kind of hardware to get it out there. 

I was catching double blues on river rigs with fresh salted shrimp. 

The short rod was only catching skinny scared whiting and little rays. And of course whiting heads. 

I'm still new at this thing surf fishing but it is a learning curve. 

The first time you pick up a higher end quality rod don't expect to be able to throw it to the max of the rod. 

It took years of throwing the 40 Balistic to understand what the guys say "you gotta hit it hard" But now I understand it. 

Different rods cast different and you have to understand the feel to get the "holy crap" from the watchers behind you. 

I'm no drum pro but I fish drum every time I go to any beach and catch them where people say there are not any. Also a lot of sharks and rays.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

popop,

Have your friend contact me directly. I'll be glad to help with rod selection and offer help getting his cast sorted out.

Tommy


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

This thread has proved to be thought provoking for me. I was fortunate to have as my first casting mentor Neil Mackellow and recently spent time with Tommy Farmer to correct some bad habits I fell into over time. The ability to cast for distance simply provides options besides just being a lot of fun to do. I find most red drum are caught in or near the slop , but sometimes one must reach out beyond the bar. Some great rods do not work well in all situations, i.e. the Zziplex Dymic HST , in my view, does not lend itself to the OTG. New materials have made rods lighter , stronger and with greater bite sensitivity. The Century Eliminator t 700 reinforced with graphene being a great example. I have a couple of Purglas as well which , while old, are great rods. Rods are made for specific purposes and one size does not fit all and some may be just too long for some folks. I use a CPS rod from Mr. Farmer for pompano and it is easy to use and has backbone, not to be a shill for Tommy Farmer but for the dollar these rods , in my opinion , are quite good. Try a high dollar rod , you may as many do , become a fan.


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

I bought Florida surf angler - Surf Thirteen XD 3-5oz rod this summer. I am very pleased with the rod quality components and finishing. Bite detection is good, and it is not a noodle. I had no problems seeing the small summer spot hitting the line. I mostly have used it with 4oz and a pair of sand fleas fishing for sea mullet and pomps. I have thrown a 4oz and and medium chunk bait on it with no problem. I think the rod performs well with in it's performance rating. Now I just need some time to send it out there for some drum soon.


----------



## Blaksand2 (Oct 1, 2018)

rustwil said:


> This thread has proved to be thought provoking for me. I was fortunate to have as my first casting mentor Neil Mackellow and recently spent time with Tommy Farmer to correct some bad habits I fell into over time. The ability to cast for distance simply provides options besides just being a lot of fun to do. I find most red drum are caught in or near the slop , but sometimes one must reach out beyond the bar. Some great rods do not work well in all situations, i.e. the Zziplex Dymic HST , in my view, does not lend itself to the OTG. New materials have made rods lighter , stronger and with greater bite sensitivity. The Century Eliminator t 700 reinforced with graphene being a great example. I have a couple of Purglas as well which , while old, are great rods. Rods are made for specific purposes and one size does not fit all and some may be just too long for some folks. I use a CPS rod from Mr. Farmer for pompano and it is easy to use and has backbone, not to be a shill for Tommy Farmer but for the dollar these rods , in my opinion , are quite good. Try a high dollar rod , you may as many do , become a fan.


I like using my Century Kompressor SS..., and if I really want to put some bait Waaaay OUT THERE, I'll go to my Zziplex M427 SU. For me, when I purchase high end rods, it's nice to know that I have the option of fishing for monsters or competing.:fishing:


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> can't argue that either. I had a base model triumph which I guess was ok for the price. My buddy has the new version 10'6 legend and it sucks too I think after trying it.


 I don't know about their 8nb rods but I got 3 mojo rods 7 9 and 11 ,, I love them 

1


----------



## Lil Stubby (Dec 20, 2018)

If you look at the list of over achievers and see what they use you will quickly see CTS 1305 for the beach and CTS 1306 for the planks are the go to rods!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

CTS S7 line 1305, 1306 and now 1307 are preferred by Hatteras most productive fishermen and best builder.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

CTS S7 line 1305, 1306 and now 1307 are preferred by Hatteras most productive fishermen and best builder.

Opinion not fact


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> CTS S7 line 1305, 1306 and now 1307 are preferred by Hatteras most productive fishermen and best builder.
> 
> Opinion not fact


Fact....you obviously aren't familiar with the most productive....check out thread "Man 2018"


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> CTS S7 line 1305, 1306 and now 1307 are preferred by Hatteras most productive fishermen and best builder.
> 
> Opinion not fact


Tournament Officials did a fact check on this one earlier. Do not know about other areas but Officials do know about the OBX and its Drum Pros. Other beaches where say Stripers are the target I am sure that there are other lighter sticks that will be better.

It is a fact that out of the likely top ten Drum OBX Pro's in number of Citation Drum beached or decked in 2018. CTS S7 line was selected by 8 out of the 10. Out of the top 5 it was 4 out of five.

Of the non New Zealand sticks One holdout who is San Juan's Moyock bait bitch uses a Chinese made Vega Portugal rods and the other one who has been a Pro for the last 30 years uses WRI Fusions.

Mostly S7 1305's and 1306's these Drum Pros scrawny and underfed so they prefer not to try and bend the 1307 as much.

The CTS S7 line as well as the WRI and the Vega 70/30 rods are all direct nearly carbon copies of the All Star 1509 Gen ll with improved materials.

There is a rod I used on the beach last Spring which for me was a bit better than CTS and that is a 13'10 Century Excaliber C-Curve with a Steigler reel. It puts it out there but the cast takes up a lot of real estate. Problem with a 13'10" rod on that Dock in Avon is that I would definitely hit the South Rail more times than was safe hence I use the CTS and All Stars at this Dock.

As far as reels the of the top 10 Drum Pro's they are Penn Fathom 15 used by 6 of the fellas and the other reels are DaiwaSL20SH and Daiwa 7HT and Steigler/Truth/Release.

30 Years ago today the top rod was a Fenwick Surf Stick with either an ABU 9000 or ABU 7000 or ABU 8600 and the percentages listed above were about the same. 

When a better Drum stick comes along that will out perform the S7 then it will be dumped like a last years bait bitch and that is a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Yeah, if that isn't a fact, it's dang close.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The CTS S7 line as well as the WRI and the Vega 70/30 rods are all direct nearly carbon copies of the All Star 1509 Gen ll with improved materials.

No truer words need be said....


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

I collect old Zippys from an alloy butt Dream machine and many others, Terry was a genius when it came to building a surf rod. Visited with him and watched him roll a blank....High dollar composites are the high cost item but your also paying for knowledge also. Lee is carrying on the company name and builds the same quality blank as Terry.. Watched the UK Penn rods change that were built in the UK to China built just not my cup of tea.
I visit the north island yearly for the fishing both fly fishing for trout and the plugging off shore, CTS factory is in Auckland and have visited there also, they built a lovely product and back it with a splendid warrantee also . Remember one thing in today's world if you want the technology and quality you have to pay for it and its not cheap


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Probably not as many as you but i have had rods from most of top makers.
Really liked the old uk penn rods......and conoflex also.
My new crush is century.....may be the best yet


----------

